# WZ whizzer



## whizzerbug (Sep 11, 2019)

traded for this last year a Copake swap meet, it has j engine mucuni carb electronic ign goodyear double eagle tires that look nos drum brake ,ihad seat recovered new belt cover ,grayhound frender ornament has surface rust patina. $2700 pickup only Shirley ny 11967


----------



## Chiptosser (Sep 15, 2019)

Was that at Hartville swap two weeks ago?


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 17, 2019)

It would be a good rider.


----------

